# Fatality on the mf salmon



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*MFS*

Custer County Rafter Presumed Drowned - Local News Story - KIFI Idaho Falls
Tim


----------



## Richard1 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Fatality on the MFS*

Here is a link to a newspaper account. Not much light shed.
Custer County Rafter Presumed Drowned - Local News Story - KIFI Idaho Falls


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

I called the Custer County Sheriffs Office to get basic information . 
They are still in recovery mode and no one has called out yet . If anyone else gets basic info please post it here . Looking for which group it was . Thanks


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

*Be careful out there! MFS*

CHALLIS, Idaho: Rafter missing, presumed drowned in Salmon River | State | Idahostatesman.com

Sorry about the repeat..


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Body Of Missing Rafter Found | News - Home


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

That doesnt sound like the middle fork -- i dont recognize any of the descriptions of the river ----maybe south fork since it mentions stanley?


----------



## garnetspur (Aug 14, 2010)

xena13 said:


> Body Of Missing Rafter Found | News - Home


this article is from the unfortunate fatality earlier this spring on the Main Salmon. notice the date on the release and re-release.

so, not related the original post.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Looking at a map, it would seem to be closer to the head waters on the Main, east of Stanley on Highway 75. And yes, the original article was dated April 25.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

This is a new accident from sunday not April.



> SALMON -- Authorities were seeking to recover the body of a boater Monday evening who died Sunday after an inflatable raft overturned amid high water in the Middle Fork of the Salmon River.
> 
> The rafter was swept into the icy, fast-flowing waters more than five miles downstream of Boundary Creek. Boundary Creek is the only launch site accessible by vehicle on the Middle Fork in the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

We cancelled two permits on June 3 launch due to concerns of high water. Glad i did. Hoping this group didn't pick up one of the cancellations. Be careful out there.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

I launched June 2nd. I picked up the permit last Wednesday at about 11:00pm. We had a group of 5 cats, including my wife. It was her first time running her own boat; she had 4 other trips as a passenger/part time rower. Yeah, it's big, but if you're skilled and properly equipped, it's a great time. We just did 3 days since we're all short on vacation time and it was a last minute trip. Sorry to hear about the fatality. I saw a lot of people getting ready to launch with HEAVY boats. Yikes. So, to whoever gave up the June 2 permit THANK YOU, we had a wonderful time on it. Avatard, why get a June 3 permit if you're not willing to go at high water?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

It was our fourth choice in a group of 32 applicants. There is always the off chance the water is epically low that year. We released them in april after learning it probably wasnt gonna be


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

here's an update, still pretty tough to determine what happened.
Man who drowned in Custer County from Colorado | News - Home


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

From what I've heard it happened at velvet. The water is over 6' but under 7' not very high water. Sounds like they were in a raft and went upside down at the falls. Helos are in Stanley heading down the river looking. I've heard nothing more. At 6' you can run the MF in 12+ hours. If you don't catch a boat or person you'll have to find them on the main or in July when the water goes down. Sad day out there. Don't get on the water if you don't know what you're in for. Velvet can be easy or a huge challenge. Cheers


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Everyone- in respect to friends and family who knew this fellow boater, please refrain from posting any names or further details for another 24 hours or so. We don't want to be the inadvertent notification source - I think we can all agree that not our place.

Thoughts & prayers to the family.


----------



## Richard1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Idahoriverguide: I guess 6.5' is not very high your book. I have ONLY run it at 8.0', but I think that 6.5' to 6.0' is the ugliest Velvet gets. No left hand sneak, left dicey to pull behind rock or eat it right of center!


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

Just got the call on this. My good friend died. I'm gonna miss him. I don't know what to do.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Again, folks- *please do not post names or other identifying descriptions at this time*. I know personally the hurt you feel, but I cannot fathom being told the news of a family member's death on an internet message board. It's just not right. 

Give the right people adequate time to reach out to the people that need to know.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

my deepest condolences.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

It seems that facts are not out yet and the finger pointing (on the link) has already begun. How sad. Condolences to those involved.


----------

